# Ork character name generator....



## Poomba (May 21, 2008)

Found a cool name generator.... got my Warboss`s name from it...

Grubteef Skabdreg.

Give it a look....

http://www.stevelange.net/orkname.php


----------



## Razagel (Aug 24, 2008)

That's a very good generator if you ask me, all the names are usefull 

Thanx mate


----------



## arturslv (May 12, 2010)

A cool thing, man, helped me to choose a name for my ork warboss short story.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

shitskull poopadacks.

there, brother subtle needs no name generator! :wink:



p.s. thats actually a very good name generator.


----------

